# Biting- at Dog Park- OR- While running



## kona (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi- OK- so I LOVE my dogs- I have 2 of them Marley(6 yr old Standard Doxie), Kona (almost 2 -march 17th- Black SPOO) and Rasta (1 1/2 yr old Chocolate SPOO).

Here's the deal- Kona is the best listening dog inside the house and in the back yard. He comes on command, sits, doesn't jump, always listens, doesn't bark. etc. However, the second he gets outside he forgets how to listen and pretends to "not hear us". He has gotten better- and will come when called 3 out of 5times. 

We go to a dog park a lot and once he is let go- he is by far the fastest dog there and runs and runs. We also take our other 2 pups, and they are great. Marley however, the doxie- is a hound and sniffs the perimeter. - Marley is a barker- and can't see very well- and sometimes will bark if a man/woman walks in a manner near him. He barks with this shrill big bark- that can scare people- and since his 2 brothers are inside the park with him- Kona hears the bark and runs to wherever Marley is and gets in this "attack mode" and will jump and try and bite the person that Marley is barking at.

Kona has been succesfull in ripping clothes on people, and has pierced skin before. He has done this without Marley a couple times- usually when he is running outside and someone is playing with him (rough) -one time my uncle was playing too rough- and another time I can remeber when kids run outside - we leave when kids come to the dog park....and one time in our relatives backyard.

And one inside the house when a kid came through the font door and got scared or marley and didn't react well- Kona didn't calm down.

So, I know part of the problem is Marley, and us having control. But what would you suggest, Kona is a love of my life and I would be more than devastated if he bit the wrong person. Do we muzzle him at the dog park? Do we not bring Marley? What would you suggest? 

Please help!:afraid:


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't have Kona at the dog park unless he had a 100% reliable recall. Our dog park would not allow him to stay with that behavior.Trying to bite anyone adults or children, and "attack mode" should never happen. As for Marley, it doesn't sound like he is getting much from the dog park. I must be stressful for him to be in the position to need to bark at people that come near when he can't see well and actually stressful for Kona to think he needs to protect him . I'm sure the is some sort of work you can do with Kona to make things safer for all concerned. have you talked with a trainer?

You said you would be devastated if he bit "the wrong person" ? Who would be the right person LOL!


----------



## kona (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for your response- you're right about bringing Marley to the dog park anbd right about how biting anyone is wrong- I just know that one time is too many times, and I don't want to loose Kona.

What kind of dog trainer would you reccomend. Could a muzzle work for the time being? He needs to run- and the dog park is one of the only Large fenced in areas near my house.

Thanks!


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

kona said:


> Hi- OK- so I LOVE my dogs- I have 2 of them Marley(6 yr old Standard Doxie), Kona (almost 2 -march 17th- Black SPOO) and Rasta (1 1/2 yr old Chocolate SPOO).
> 
> Here's the deal- Kona is the best listening dog inside the house and in the back yard. He comes on command, sits, doesn't jump, always listens, doesn't bark. etc. However, the second he gets outside he forgets how to listen and pretends to "not hear us". He has gotten better- and will come when called 3 out of 5times.
> 
> ...


Have you taught "gentle" with the reinforcement of noise.
Chloë likes to jump and mouth-she's like a retriever-anything in her mouth is fun.
But good behavior dictates "NO TEETH" always "GENTLE". Yes?
Here's a great trick I learned from our trainer.
Fill a soda can with coins - about fifty cents worth say. Enough to make a sound kinda' like a quick mommy dog reprimand-think of it that way.
Whenever your dog does the offending behavior shake the can and give the reprimand-"NO TEETH" , "OFF" etc. I guarantee he'll stop.
you'll have to show him what you want. i like words. Chloe knows "gentle" My 4 year old grand daughter uses it when she/the dog gets a little too rough for comfort. That 4 year old knows how to handle my 50 lb dog.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

kona said:


> Thank you for your response- you're right about bringing Marley to the dog park anbd right about how biting anyone is wrong- I just know that one time is too many times, and I don't want to loose Kona.
> 
> What kind of dog trainer would you reccomend. Could a muzzle work for the time being? He needs to run- and the dog park is one of the only Large fenced in areas near my house.
> 
> Thanks!


I would only be concerned about Kona being able to defend himself muzzled when others weren't. Greyhounds are often muzzled while running together but they all are , not just one. I'm sure there are people that could help you with the trainer suggestion. I have never dealt with a biting issue.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the first priority is management - if he bites a human or another dog, and is reported, you are both in a great deal of trouble. If you know he has a propensity, I think a muzzle is essential. It does sound as if Marley finds the dog park stressful - perhas it would be better not to take him. 

Once you have ensured Kona cannot bite, you can work on changing his behaviour. I would be looking for a behaviourist rather than simply a trainer, and taking great care to find one who is both qualified, and registered with a recognised body. You will almost certainly need a referral from your vet, but do your own research to find the right person to help you, rather than the one your vet happens to know!


----------

